# New Pet



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking for a new pet. I love sugar gliders but they are a bit too much(aka they smell a bit too much lol). Any similar pets. I want one that’ll sit on my shoulder them climb down my arm and jump from hand to hand and stuff. Thanks!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Few questions:

How much space do you have for a cage?
What do you want in a pet?
How much time do you have for the pet?


----------



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Few questions:
> 
> How much space do you have for a cage?
> What do you want in a pet?
> How much time do you have for the pet?


It really depends. I have a 10 gallon aquarium I want to put on my dresser leaving an entire corner of my room open. So about 35 inches width, and no more than 2-3 feet in length. As high as I need. But the smaller the better. I also have room under the window, so if I got a long tank that went on the floor that would be fine as well. I really want a pet I can take out and handle with ease, and be able to place in my pocket or shoulder and walk around with it and stuff. I have plenty of time for it, but when it comes to maintenance I don't have time for daily 30 minute maintenance. I prefer spot cleans, weekly wipes, and monthly changes if that makes any sense.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have had no personal experience, but I know a couple of people who have/have had degus, they might be worth researching about.


----------



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> I have had no personal experience, but I know a couple of people who have/have had degus, they might be worth researching about.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

If you don't mind putting in the research for exotics, and as you like gliders, maybe look at African pygmy dormice.

I only have one (not recommended, they should be socially housed but he was a rehome) in a vertical exo terra viv. He doesnt need cleaning out very frequently, although the wheel needs the odd clean in between. Need a fair amount of work to get and keep them tame but hand feeding insects has worked well for me. Ted loves mealworms and locusts... when I go in the room in the evening he will scrabble at the door and run up my arm to take his treat.

They are fairly easy to keep for exotics provided you are careful about temperature and diet, and super cute. The Crittery Exotics website is probably the best place for more info.


----------



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

A


Colette said:


> If you don't mind putting in the research for exotics, and as you like gliders, maybe look at African pygmy dormice.
> 
> I only have one (not recommended, they should be socially housed but he was a rehome) in a vertical exo terra viv. He doesnt need cleaning out very frequently, although the wheel needs the odd clean in between. Need a fair amount of work to get and keep them tame but hand feeding insects has worked well for me. Ted loves mealworms and locusts... when I go in the room in the evening he will scrabble at the door and run up my arm to take his treat.
> 
> They are fairly easy to keep for exotics provided you are careful about temperature and diet, and super cute. The Crittery Exotics website is probably the best place for more info.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Degus require quite a bit of work.

If you want a small pet that takes up small amount of space with little maintenance hamsters are great! Get a 100×50cm cage or tank with mesh topper and you could keep any of the 5 species of hamster  

Another option is rats. You'll have to have a large cage for those though and you'll have to have multiple rats as they're group animals.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Super late, but gerbils are great! Not sure if you've had them. My 5 gerbils I've had all sit on my shoulder, go up my sleeves and are so entertaining to watch. And a plus is that they are awake in the day. Once they're tame which doesn't take long they are lovely. My Rolo sits in my hand and purrs (gerbils do this in a happy way - not sure if other small pets do?) 
They need to be in pairs or groups and there is about an absolute minimum of 10 gallons per gerbil, for my lone gerbil Rolo (her sister passed away) I have a 2 x 1 foot tank which suits her well but for more gerbils a three foot tank might suit better.


----------

